# Bootstrap-Tooltip - Problem



## glupto (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand verbindlich sagen, ob bei den bootstrap-tooltips das data-placement="auto" funktioniert? Laut Dokumentation kann man left, right, top, bottom und auto angeben. Bei letzterem sollte automatisch festgestellt werden, ob der Link, auf den sich der tooltip bezieht, vielleicht zu nah am Browser-Rand befindet. Tatsächlich zeigt er bei mir die tooltips immer links oben im Browserfenster an, wenn ich "auto bottom" oder nur "auto" bei data-placement angebe. Es funktioniert nur, wenn ich direkt "bottom, top, left oder right" angebe, dann gibt es aber am Rand Probleme. Hier die Testseite: http://www.veganesberlin.de/_test6.php

Gruß
glupto


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also bei mir funktioniert es: http://jsbin.com/evuweSIm/2/edit

Grüße


----------



## glupto (19. Januar 2014)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also bei mir funktioniert es: http://jsbin.com/evuweSIm/2/edit
> 
> Grüße



Hallo, also bei mir nicht, aber woran liegt's? Ich habe hier mal was konstruiert, wo dann wieder der tooltip links oben auf der Seite erscheint.

http://jsbin.com/uFIqere/3/

Gruß und Dank glupto


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,
als erstes eliminiere mal deine HTML-Fehler.
Und dann veröffentliche es bitte so auf jsbin das ich eine Ausgabe bekomme welche nicht voll von PHP-Code ist. Ich hab keine Lust in dem Durcheinander einen Fehler zu finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## glupto (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe das PHP sofort nach der Veröffentlichung hier rausgenommen und dann den neuen Link eingefügt, eigentlich dürfte doch jetzt kein php mehr dabei sein.

also http://jsbin.com/uFIqere/3

Die ganze Ausgabe geschieht halt bei mir per php-code, das musste ich erstmal "extrahieren".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auf den link in meiner E-mail geklickt und nicht auf den im Forum. 
Wahrscheinlich war da noch der alte Fork drinnen.

Hier hab ich erstmal das HTML korrigiert und aufgeräumt: http://jsbin.com/eYEZiyal/2/edit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry ich find den Fehler nicht.


----------

